
Hard grind: The epic journey of the world's biggest tunnel boring machine (2017) - DoreenMichele
https://newatlas.com/bertha-boring-machine-seattle/48862/
======
daly
The tunnel boring machine will be quite useful for building bomb shelters...
which will be obvious exactly 1 hour after it was needed.

